# German Shepherds are bully breeds



## MrsFosterF23 (Jun 13, 2013)

Which is complete crap. My husband was over in the middle east(military) and has to come home for surgery. We are trying to find a place to rent and I have gotten so many NO's!!! Just because she is a German Shepherd and supposedly they could attack at any minute. Even at 9 months or so she still is the sweetest thing. Is there anything I can possibly do/say/present to these people about my dog?


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

Let me start off by saying, "bully" breed has nothing to do with a trait of a dog, the term "bully breed" is referred to as APBT's that have been bred to be super stocky and short legged to look a certain way. Bully is used b/c there really isn't much pit bull left in them. GSD's are considered an "aggressive" breed. As a property owner myself, i know what youre talking about. We own about 270 properties here in my town and surrounding area, and the properties that i allow dogs (small percentage), i do not discriminate breeds for the exact reason you started this thread. I have an APBT and a WL GSD. I know i would be pissed if i couldn't live anywhere b/c my dogs have a stigma, so i dont place that on others. I will tell you, that nothing you can do or say or show to your prospective land lords will change their mind, b/c nothing you or they can do or show to the insurance companies will change their policies. Its strictly a money thing. Personally, i dont care what insurance companies say, i put in my tenants leases that we are not held liable for anything their pets do and they and only they will be held accountable. We've never had an issue and i know of at least 8 of my tenants that have dogs from APBT's, GSD's, great dane's, and pit mixes.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have been told that if you concentrate your search for housing on the actual owner of the rental property, rather than an impersonal property management company, you will have better luck. 

Also, if you put together a resume of sorts for your dog, describing in detail (and with proof, such as certificates) the training you have done and the vet care you provide, you will be able to present her best paw forward to that owner when you meet them to look at the rental. If you have lived in another rental with this dog, would your landlord be open to writing a reference to include in her resume packet?

Good luck. It can be very difficult to rent with a GSD.
Sheilah


----------



## MrsFosterF23 (Jun 13, 2013)

Well atleast someone is out there that understands! Thanks for reading.. I figured that there was nothing that I could do. Im in a situation where I could rent a place that is 1200 sq ft for $1200 that does not allow a GSD or go to a 600 sq ft apartment for the same price. Very frustrating


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Sometimes simple certificates such as a n obedience class graduation certificate or a CGC can help open the door. A letter from your veterinarian that you are a good owner and the dog is well behaved may help. 

I feel for you. I own my house. I can't imagine trying to rent. It must be horrible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I have to move a lot for work, so I'm always renting. Try finding short term leases with three big dogs!

But don't give up hope. There are things you can do. As suggested, seek out listings by owner, rather than management companies. I often take my dogs when I view the property, though not usually the first time. Then, I just have their crates in my truck, and it's a conversation starter. You'd be amazed how many people love a GSD, and when they meet a well behaved one they soften up. 

Also as suggested, bring a resume, whatever your dog has to its credit. Mine aren't titled, but they are rescue success stories, and that helps. 

But, as was also mentioned, it *really* boils down to money and liability. I never flinch at a pet deposit, even non refundable... And actually my last landlord insisted on refunding it when we left anyway. 

My best tip: Shop for renter's insurance that covers GSDs and add a personal liability policy. I have Allstate, and am covered up to $100,000, and that covers dog bites, etc. That really puts a landlord's mind at ease. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

JackandMattie said:


> I have to move a lot for work, so I'm always renting. Try finding short term leases with three big dogs!
> 
> But don't give up hope. There are things you can do. As suggested, seek out listings by owner, rather than management companies. I often take my dogs when I view the property, though not usually the first time. Then, I just have their crates in my truck, and it's a conversation starter. You'd be amazed how many people love a GSD, and when they meet a well behaved one they soften up.
> 
> ...


This. I would also stress your spouse is military when they find out what hub and I do they are more flexible with our pets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get off it dude. you know what the OP meant by "bully" .



Catterman said:


> >>>>> Let me start off by saying, "bully" breed has nothing to do with a trait of a dog, the term "bully breed" is referred to as APBT's <<<<<
> 
> 
> that have been bred to be super stocky and short legged to look a certain way.
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't waste your time trying to convince people your dog is safe.
concentrate on finding a place that's not breed specific.



MrsFosterF23 said:


> Which is complete crap. My husband was over in the middle east(military) and has to come home for surgery. We are trying to find a place to rent and I have gotten so many NO's!!! Just because she is a German Shepherd and supposedly they could attack at any minute. Even at 9 months or so she still is the sweetest thing. Is there anything I can possibly do/say/present to these people about my dog?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> get off it dude. you know what the OP meant by "bully" .


Yikes. He probably did, but really?

I Googled it for the thread: http://animal.discovery.com/pets/breeds-you-should-know.htm

Hang in there, OP 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

"but really", what?



doggiedad said:


> get off it dude. you know what the OP meant by "bully" .





JackandMattie said:


> Yikes. He probably did,
> 
> >>>>> but really?<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok back to the topic! It can be very hard to find a place that will take a GSD and such is the reality. Things like offering to pay big deposit, canine good citizen, personal liability insurance all work but in the end you may find yourself paying more for a substandard home. Twice we had to rent where the dog had to stay outside in a pen. In that case, we did because it was either have my kids in the good school district (few and far between in SC) or the poor one.

Unfortunately, there are those who have gone before us with poorly trained dogs and aggressive dogs who have set the standard. They are just cutting their risk. Can't blame them.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

We had lots of no's when we rented just because of GSD, but we never had problems finding a place to live either. If they allowed pets, I went and looked and if I liked the place I introduced them to my dogs and we never got a no that way.

Fast forward a few years and we relocated after buying a house we couldn't hold on to 2 homes, so we had to rent again till we sold the other one. By that time our family had grown to 3 GSD's and 4 cats  that made it a bit tougher.

As luck would have it, we found a great place, owned by a woman that started an animal rescue and she had it completely remodeled for us before we moved it  I was worried with that many animals, but meeting real people and showing them you have great animals helps.


----------



## Haastility (Jul 12, 2013)

If you are located near Dayton Ohio I can recommend a place.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried contacting a realtor in the area to help you in your search?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It's not always the landlord's decision, some insurance companies have dog breeds they don't allow and so the landlord can't make an exception without losing their insurance. So I would ask why they don't allow them, if it is an insurance issue then there's not really any point in trying to convince the landlord 
To allow your dog unless they're willing to switch insurance companies.


doggiedad said:


> get off it dude. you know what the OP meant by "bully" .


 "Bully breed" has a specific meaning, is there another definition of this term besides referring to dogs of bull-and-terrier ancestry?


----------

